# chain reaction cycles £5 off voucher and cassette



## jack smith (4 Feb 2014)

hi all, got a £5 off voucher from CRC yesterday if you spend over 50, i wont be so its up for grabs first come first serve ( please only take it if you genuinely do intend on buying something in the near future with it, its pointless giving it from one non user to another when someone could genuinely use it)

also got a hg50 12-27 cassette in silver, hardly used, 

things im after are, 
keo cleats, 

9 speed chain

black or red saddle

23-25c tyres


----------



## Doyleyburger (4 Feb 2014)

Is it the case where the voucher has to be used within 2 weeks


----------



## jack smith (4 Feb 2014)

indeed, hence why id rather it went to someone who was already planning on ordering


----------



## Dangermouse (5 Feb 2014)

If yours goes and anyone else wants one, I too have one but the person using it has to spend 50quids


----------

